# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Discussing The Pros Of Graft Implanters In Hair Transplant Surgery

## tbtadmin

Graft implanters have been around in the hair transplant field since the 1990s, but n general the use of  forceps for implantation perfumed by technicians into pre-made recipient sites has been the preferred method used by most hair transplant clinics. There are several compelling arguments as to why performing stick and place with the use of implanters might be a better option for both patients and physicians willing to participate in the graft placement aspect of the surgery. IAHRS accepted member Daniel Danyo, MD discusses why he chooses to utilize graft implanters in his Atlanta hair transplant practice.

----------

